# Squirrel Calls?



## Garrett (Mar 24, 2008)

is there a such thing as squirrel calls. if so could someone tell me how much one costs usually? and if possible could someone give me a website to get one. THANKS!


----------



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

i have some calls, they never did work for me, cabelas, or just google it


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Squirrel calls can be effective to locate and even draw squirrels to you. They, just like anything else, have their time and place.

We don't use them much anymore since gettin' into squirrel dogs. They sure do get the dogs fired up!

-Marc


----------

